# EZ Rotational Phone number



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Since this is a common request, here is the phone number.
847-806-1327


----------



## DT Tran (Jan 12, 2005)

and here's the website

http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational/


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bump


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bump


----------



## yooperpup (Feb 20, 2006)

The website doesn't mention prices and I can't reach anyone at that number, just an answering machine. Does anyone know what his prices are?
Thanks
Robby


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

When I decided to order my first batch of EZ-Rotationals, I was too impatient to wait until I could save a few bucks buying direct and ordered online from http://www.gundogsupply.com/-9645-.html. Got 'em here fast enough that they got the order for my next batch, too.

(Which isn't to say the mfg doesn't offer prompt service, too. Dunno.)


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bump
By request


----------

